# SWF Technician



## specialta (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello, was wondering if anybody knows of sombody in the southern Indiana area, that may be able to work on SWF Embroidery machines..? I am not having any problems at the moment but I would like to have sombody go through the machine and check it all out. Would prefer sombody working independantly, rather than calling SWF.

Thanks...Kevin


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know their is a emroidery supply co in Melbourne Kentucky. They sell swf and other supplies. I know the guy that owns it is a technician. He can and will service all machines and has been to school for this. I'm sorry, I can't remember the business name though. ..... JB


----------



## Qacer (Sep 13, 2007)

If you can't find a technician, these videos might be of help:

SWF Embroidery Machine Repair Training DVD Set


----------



## Rags (Apr 21, 2007)

I always used Wayne @ SewTech. Not only is he one of the most knowledgeable techs in the industry on all things that make a stitch, he also teaches you alot about your machine and how to avoid costly repairs. He has some do it yourself CDs that are worth a look as well.

SewTech International
1-877-SEW-TECH
Wayne Benton
SewTech.Net - The Network of Embroidery Technicians


----------

